

Benchmarking doesn't hurt - tombruijn
https://tomdebruijn.com/posts/benchmarking-doesnt-hurt/

======
serve_yay
[http://zedshaw.com/archive/programmers-need-to-learn-
statist...](http://zedshaw.com/archive/programmers-need-to-learn-statistics-
or-i-will-kill-them-all/)

------
aidenn0
Bad benchmarking can hurt.

